# MAC: Mac Pro 1.1(2006 intel) vs 5.1 (current quad)...Big Gains?



## SvK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all.

I have a:
Mac Pro 1.1 (2006, 2 x 2.66 Ghz Dual-Core Intel Xeon)

If I get the current "budget" Mac Pro:
Mac Pro 5.1 (2010, 2.8Ghz Quad-Core Intel Xeon "Nehalem")

is it worth it? 
Will Logic see a huge increase in terms of CPU available to Altiverbs and amount of software synths (absynths, arturias) I can use?


both systems have 16 gig of RAM

best,
SvK


----------



## SvK (Mar 20, 2011)

on another note....

has anyone tried doing this too a MAC Pro 1.1?

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-co ... rades.html

SvK


----------



## SvK (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOF435jCg8E


----------



## SvK (Mar 20, 2011)

ok here it is in english...

BTW: Still interested in my original question 

ps: I like tangents and left turns..haha

SvK


----------



## SvK (Mar 20, 2011)

OK best link yet:

http://www.waitingoutside.com/2010/02/mac-pro-upgraded-with-2-intel-xeon-x5355-processors/ (http://www.waitingoutside.com/2010/02/m ... rocessors/)

SvK


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html

seems like yes.


----------



## SvK (Mar 20, 2011)

haha,

thanx now how do I figure out which one of these Xeons is mine? Certainly none of them a re labeled: "Dual-Core Intel Xeon" 

sorry for my ignorance, but I am lost ...so the 5150 times 2? Since its Dual?

SvK


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 20, 2011)

have you seen this SVK? 

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-co ... ktest.html


----------



## SvK (Mar 20, 2011)

jt3 
Nice!

Very useful...lemme read this carefully. 

Thanx

Best,
SvK


----------



## david robinson (Mar 20, 2011)

hi steve,
i've got a MP 8core (2010?).
i'm very underwhelmed.
oh, and, Logic's STILL got bugs in it from LP5!!!
j.


----------



## midphase (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello Steven,

To be quite honest, CPU is not an issue for me (I have the same machine as you with slightly less RAM). Plus I know that many around here have complained about Logic not taking advantage of the full 8 processors on the newer machines...but I'm not sure if those are isolated incidents.

I'm all about upgrading machines, but I have not had enough of a reason to consider doing that since I rarely have any issues relating to the CPU not keeping up. (most of my issues involve lack of RAM due to me needing to run Logic in 32bit mode).

I am curious about the CPU upgrade, especially if it's possible to double the number of cores for less than $500. One of the issues that I would be concerned about is...will a new CPU make the RAM not as fast? Would one need to replace all the RAM for faster rated DIMMS?


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 21, 2011)

Kays,

I'd love to know how you're not hitting your CPU limit!! Thats amazing!! Aren't you running LASS? I'll have to run more specific tests (not at my machine right now) but I remember that alone with full divisi's was starting to get dangerously close to maxing while inputing, especially when running LASS via VE pro in 32-bit logic.

I'd LOVE to get some specifics on how you have your system setup! Whats your kontakt buffer? Whats your logic buffer? ARe you running VE pro? If so, what are its settings? Are you RAIDING your dives? Does spreading samples across drives (be it raid or not) effect CPU in any way?

I don't know if this is hijacking your thread Steve (if so I'll talk to Kays via PM) Thanks in advance for your reply. 
-Jon


----------



## SvK (Mar 21, 2011)

Hijack away... No problem...

Im thinking hexacore?
Thoughts?

SvK


----------



## SvK (Mar 21, 2011)

:arrow: Mac pro nbenchmarks comparing 

G5, macpros 2006, macpros 2009
http://www.macworld.com/article/139507/ ... o2009.html
Very revealling.

SvK


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 21, 2011)

I dont know how the i7 980x runs on Macs, but I just bought one for 599 USD and dropped it in last night.
I think the 12MBs' of cache and extra 2 cores are a deal breaker 4 me.
Im running 4.132GHz @ 1333MHz DDR3 Cas8 and this box is dying for Omnisphere now.

Reaper is a cheap host but it is a great scalable DAW and integrates my DSP plugs really well. I can run twice as many plugs, which I'll never need, but the difference from the i7 930 @ 4.2GHz/1240MHz to the i7 980X @ 4.132GHz / 1333MHz is twice the power.
Used my old GigaDAW last week while modding up the new 4U. Still has a P4 Northwood and ancient Scope Pro DSP cards.... :D


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi SvK

I’ve got the same 1.1 as you. I bought the X5355’s to do the upgrade (apparently about twice the performance) but haven’t had time to do it (wiil do so in about 3 weeks after current project). IMO, for more VI power, a PC slave is the route to take (about half the price of a Mac, and even a tad more efficient). For a new Mac Pro, I’d do everything I could to wait for the Update with the Thunderbolt connection (could be late 2011?).

We are at the end of a 6-8 year cycle (Pci, FW). Not the time to buy.

If you also need a mobile, the new MBP (with 16G ram) could double as slave and mobile! o-[][]-o


----------



## SvK (Mar 21, 2011)

Jamwerks,

Thanx for input, looking forward to your results after upgrading your processor on the 1.1.....

Regarding a PC slave. i have one . it is performong Hollywood Strings. I'm simply running out of juice on my 1.1......Cpu juice. One absynth to many, one convo to many...etc, etc.



SvK


----------



## SvK (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.primatelabs.ca/geekbench/mac-benchmarks/

I found this list of Benchmarks for virtually all MACs since G5....

SvK


----------



## midphase (Mar 21, 2011)

I do run LASS in 24bit mode. Most of my sequences end up having about 32 tracks total, I don't run a template and just call up what I need as I need it.

I use 2 instances of Space Designer for my main reverb with IR's curtesy of SvK.

I will EQ and add other inserts to taste...usually not that much.

I have 12 gigs or RAM, and my Kontakt load is spread over 2 SATA 3gbs drives internally.

256 is my buffer, Kontakt is using the standard settings for buffers and preloads.

OS is running on its own drive.

I keep the Logic plugins lean and mean...nothing is in that folder that I don't need.

I also do run Spectrasonics and PLAY....RAM issues a plenty but not CPU issues.

Not sure what to say except that my computer runs smoothly and without any CPU spikes except the one that happens when I open a new sequence and which is heavily documented as a Logic issue. But that only happens once.

Not sure what else to say except that most people with CPU issues seem to be running ridiculously large templates which on a day to day basis they never really take advantage of...or a massive amount of reverbs which don't really make their stuff sound any more realistic (IMHO).


----------



## Walra48 (Mar 21, 2011)

> Not sure what else to say except that most people with CPU issues seem to be running ridiculously large templates which on a day to day basis they never really take advantage of...or a massive amount of reverbs which don't really make their stuff sound any more realistic (IMHO).



This is all true.


----------



## SvK (Mar 21, 2011)

Walra

I am not one of those people...

SvK


----------



## chadseiter (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

My processors arrived today (dual quadcore 3.0ghz) so I thought I would pop them in before I leave town. I have to say - the results are amazing. I upgraded from a dual dualcore 2.66ghz Mac Pro 1,1 machine.

I do have a big template, and when I write, generally my CPU spikes at 100% and remains there for the duration of playing my sequences. This is with about 10 instances of VE Pro and three altiverbs. My computer really couldn't handle what I was throwing at it so I would always have to offline bounce, which was fine.

However, now that I've popped in these processors, those very same sequences are now at 50%, and spiking at MAYBE 70%. The performance gains really are astronomical for a first generation Mac Pro. I can't imagine how amazing it must be for you guys with the newest machines.

One thing to take note of - you will need a hex screwdriver to unscrew the CPU Heatsinks in the Mac Pro. They are huge and hard to get to. You will also definitely want to put some new thermal paste on them. 

If you live in Los Angeles, I recommend going to AAA Tools on the corner of Roscoe and Louise up here in the valley. I went to many places, but this place was the first one that had a long bit hex screwdriver. The bit has to be at least 6 inches long to get to some of the hex screws. They really made it a challenge to get to.

For everything else, I used the guides and videos inside that forum linked in the thread starter's post.

I highly recommend doing it if you have a Mac Pro 1,1 processor. This has added at least two more years of use out of this machine for me, and it will also make a fantastic slave when the time comes for a new Mac Pro.


----------



## SvK (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice!!!

you dared to do it 

SvK

run geek bench!

SvK


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 23, 2011)

How much did you pay for the X5365’s?


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 23, 2011)

whinecellar @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> SvK,
> 
> I would think the upgrade you asked about above should be substantial since things have changed significantly between 2006 and 2010. I will say this: I continue to be amazed at the longevity of my last Mac purchase. I used to upgrade every 18 months, but for the first time in history I'm still completely satisfied with my Mac 3 years later.
> 
> ...



I have the exact same machine (and I believe Nick B. does as well) and I'm equally happy. I always buy refurbs about 6 months after something comes out, and I'm always looking for the sweet spot. This one has exceeded my expectations.

One question-you mentioned that you have 16 gig of RAM-I kept the initial 2 gig and have a total of 18. I've heard varying reports that keeping the two one gig chips isn't a great idea-did you remove yours? Thanks.


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 23, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> One question-you mentioned that you have 16 gig of RAM-I kept the initial 2 gig and have a total of 18. I've heard varying reports that keeping the two one gig chips isn't a great idea-did you remove yours? Thanks.



Yes, at the time it was cheaper to buy a 16 GB kit (8 x 2 GB sticks) which necessitated removing the factory 1 GB sticks. I've heard the same thing re: matched sets, all from the same mfr, etc.

16 GB seems to be the sweet spot on this machine; if I had more than 16 GB of samples loaded, the machine would start to choke anyway. As it is, my ridiculously large template only occupies about 8 GB on this machine, so I have plenty of breathing room


----------



## midphase (Mar 23, 2011)

Can someone specify if getting a new processor necessitates re-buying all new RAM designed to run at the new processor's bus speed...or not? (1333mhz as opposed to 800mhz)


----------



## chadseiter (Mar 23, 2011)

I paid about $800 for the two processors.

I also bought a set of X5355's for my friend (an incredibly talented music editor running a Native TDM system on a Mac Pro 1,1) and paid $420 for those.

I can confirm that my RAM runs at the same speed, which is 667MHz, and my bus runs at 1333MHz. You should not have to change ANY memory settings or chips - what you already have is fine.


----------



## chadseiter (Mar 23, 2011)

Additionally, you should note that the X5355 and X5365 processors have the same system bus speed as the Mac Pro's, which is 1333MHz. If you put in a chip with a slower bus speed, it will underclock the system to that chip's bus speed. Same goes if you put in a faster chip - it will clock down to your computer's bus speed. This is assuming you could put another generation of Xeon chips in this computer, which you cannot.


----------



## SvK (Mar 23, 2011)

WhineCellar,

Thanx!
I got the computer last night and its up and running alrò ô   ×¿' ô   ×Ò± ô   ×ÒÕ ô   ×é ô   ×é* ô   ×é? ô   ×é€ ô   ×é¢ ô   ×éÀ ô   ×í> ô   ×ís ô   ×ï> ô   ×ïi ô   ×ïº ô   ×ïÛ ô   ×ô ô   ×ôb ô   ×öó ô   ×÷ ô   ×ü¸ ô   ×üÖ ô   ×þQ ô   ×þ‚ ô   Ø Ó ô   Ø ù ô   Ø( ô   ØY ô   Ø= ô   Ø† ô   Ø


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cool - glad it's working well. This is educational - never realized one could upgrade processors in these boxes! I knew Intel CPU's made it possible but I didn't know Apple made it doable...

Keep us posted!


----------



## cc64 (Mar 23, 2011)

midphase @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> Can someone specify if getting a new processor necessitates re-buying all new RAM designed to run at the new processor's bus speed...or not? (1333mhz as opposed to 800mhz)




Also,

any problems with re-authorizing copy-protected DAWs and VIs/Plugs?

Claude


----------



## SvK (Mar 23, 2011)

whinecellar @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> Very cool - glad it's working well. This is educational - never realized one could upgrade processors in these boxes! I knew Intel CPU's made it possible but I didn't know Apple made it doable...
> 
> Keep us posted!



Only since 2009 boxes is it possible to upgrade processors...here is the link.
http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/turnkey/ ... or/Upgrade

keep in mind my hexacore upgrade will run 1499$......so same price as if I bought from Apple.

SvK


----------



## chadseiter (Mar 23, 2011)

cc64 @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> Also,
> 
> any problems with re-authorizing copy-protected DAWs and VIs/Plugs?
> 
> Claude



A good question, I forgot to mention the answer. Everything worked fine except Kontakt 4.2 - I started writing immediately after I installed them, and after a few minutes Kontakt stopped making sounds. Come to find out, everything was running in demo mode. It required me to hit "Activate" and everything worked fine.

HOWEVER - I did get an e-mail from Project SAM today that says I'm on my third "grace" authorization, so when I get a new computer I'm nervous about the fact that Kontakt seems to think it's a new computer because I switched out the processors.

The price we pay for paying for our software.


----------



## midphase (Mar 24, 2011)

SvK @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> Only since 2009 boxes is it possible to upgrade processors...



Wait...say what? I thought we were talking about the 1st gen Mac Pros? Are you saying that I won't be able to upgrade my Quad 2.66ghz Mac Pro?

I'm confused...


----------



## chadseiter (Mar 24, 2011)

midphase @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> Wait...say what? I thought we were talking about the 1st gen Mac Pros? Are you saying that I won't be able to upgrade my Quad 2.66ghz Mac Pro?
> 
> I'm confused...



No worries, Kays. The X5355 and the X5365 will work great in a Mac Pro 1,1. I'm living breathing proof! Yay upgrades!

I'm a couple days in and I have to say I'm amazed at the major performance increase. I am loving this computer again. That whole "This computer is SLOW" anxiety is gone. I feel like now I'll totally be able to wait for the next generations of Mac Pro's.

EDIT: Starcraft 2 also runs much better. This distresses my wife.


----------



## midphase (Mar 24, 2011)

Chad,

Would you mind posting some more detailed info such as where you bought the chips from, and if you had any challenges or issues installing them into the Mac Pro?


----------



## chadseiter (Mar 24, 2011)

midphase @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> Chad,
> 
> Would you mind posting some more detailed info such as where you bought the chips from, and if you had any challenges or issues installing them into the Mac Pro?



Sure man!

I bought them on Ebay from a random auction. I basically took a leap of faith. The processors I bought (both sets) were used, and both sets work perfectly. I felt comfortable doing this only because these are Xeon processors. Anybody handling Xeon processors definitely knows what they are doing with computers since these are either ripped from an expensive Mac Pro or an expensive server. The seller I bought them from had a 7 day return policy. I am glad I had the time to pop them in and test them. They all worked flawlessly.

The biggest challenge was working inside the Mac Pro. The thing is NOT designed to be dissected. On the forum post there are several helpful guides and a video to help you through it. It's not tough to understand the guides and the video.

Three important things:

1) You need an EXTRA LONG 1/6" hex screwdriver. This is very important. I picked mine up from a local hardware shop. It was very specialized; Home Depot and OSH didn't carry it. Make sure you have this, as you will need the hex screwdriver to unscrew the CPU heatsyncs from the motherboard. The syncs are about 6" tall and the screws are only accessible through a 1 square centimeter hole in the syncs. 

2) DO NOT take apart the fan assembly where the RAM daughter boards are located. You will have to unscrew 4 SCREWS (two long ones that go into the logic board and two that attach to the frame). This will LOOSEN the chassis that holds the daughter boards, but it will not detach it from the case. DO NOT detach the fans - I accidentally did this and had a terrible hell of a time putting it back together. You only need to do the 4 screws so the chassis becomes loose and slides around. It needs to slide around so you can pop the protective cover on the CPU heatsyncs. Think of it like breaking a bone in order to set it again.

3) You will need force to pull out the front fan assembly. Just pull straight upwards and don't be shy. It will eventually pop out. You'll feel like you're going to totally break it. It will eventually give way and pop out. If you have to open it again, it will come out easier the 2nd time. Also, there is only ONE screw holding the fan assembly to the logic board. It's by the first hard drive bay, where the SATA connectors and PCI electricity expansion is located.

If any of you want to do this, I definitely recommend it. It's not hard, just time consuming because you always feel like you're going to destroy your Mac Pro. You won't. You'll also be more confident in doing it if you have to do it again.

If any of you have questions about the process, you can always ask them here and I'll help out. Now that I've done it, I am now a HUGE fan of upgrading my Mac's processors. I just wish I could do it in my laptop. Too bad they are soldered in.

Chad


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a question - can I upgrade my 2008 8 core 2.8? If so, what processor am I looking for?


----------



## SvK (Mar 24, 2011)

MidPhase


You can upgrade your 2.66Ghz to an 8-core but NOT through OWC or Apple....Its a hack..

You will be using processors that are taken out of old Apple servers.

As of the 2009 models , apple have made it officially possible to exchange processors and upgrade machines.

That applies to me as I just purchased a 2010 Quad Core...and OWC offer an upgrade program.

What applies to your 2006 2.66 Ghz is going on Ebay and buying parted out Processors and following the instructions on those youtube vids to get yours up to snuff....

ps: why not send ChadSeiter a PM....He just did his and he's in LA like you.

best,
SvK


----------



## SvK (Mar 24, 2011)

midphase .....

I guess I should have read your post 

ha

SvK


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 25, 2011)

I own a Mac Pro 1.1 '06 3 ghz quad core.

I am definitely going to do this. I run a HD3 PT system on this, but find my RTAS plug in count underwhelming now, to say the least.

The Intel x5355 looks like the likely candidate, if I can find a couple for a decent price.
Not sure I would do an eBay auction for used ones though. Probably want to buy them new.

Anybody know of the best place to get these processors new?

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 25, 2011)

Mr. Anxiety @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> Anybody know of the best place to get these processors new?



Ebay /\~O


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 25, 2011)

Aagh! I hate eBay....... oh well.


----------



## midphase (Mar 26, 2011)

I feel your anxiety about eBay Mr.Anxiety.

Just look for a merchant with good ratings, and who offers a money back guarantee and ideally free shipping.

I have looked on Amazon and you can find them there too...however they'll be a bit more expensive.

Lastly, you should look in places like NewEgg, maybe even Frys and other retailers specializing in electronics for computers.


I have decided that I'm not having substantial issues with CPU as of right now, so I'm going to hold off and wait a bit to see either what Apple has in store for the new Mac Pros, or if prices for the chips go lower in another 6 months or so. My plan is to not only update the CPU, but also get a new graphics card which should really make the computer feel like a new machine.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 26, 2011)

With a few of us, including Chad, being in L.A., maybe we should have like a "Mommy and Me" party with our 2006 Macs. Except instead of sitting in a circle singing "Wheels on the Bus" to our babies, we'll all gather around our Macs, listening to Chad explain how we should change [strike]diapers[/strike] processors.

It could be pretty fun, as well as being a lot more comfortable with other guys doing the same thing.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 26, 2011)

A processor install baby shower.....why not!

We just have to find these suckers first...... the prices are all over the map, and who knows who half of these website retailers are...... $276 - $700 for the x5355 Intel.

Mr A


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 26, 2011)

If a few of you guys get together for a group buy, you might negociate a good deal from one of those sellers. =o


----------



## SvK (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr. Anxiety.....

just buy something from Ebay....

I actually have to say that Ebay restored my faith in people being honest.

I have made a load of expensive purchases on Ebay over the years....really rare synths, computers, porsches......never have I been ripped off.

why not give it a shot.

SvK


----------



## chadseiter (Mar 28, 2011)

You guys are all more than welcome to come over! Bring your Mac Pros and some beer and we can upgrade them all! It will be like a LAN party from the 90's. 

Kays, if you need some video card recommendations, I can help with that too, as I have decked out the vid card on mine!

Chad


----------



## SvK (Mar 28, 2011)

can I come watch ?

SvK


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 28, 2011)

chadseiter @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> You guys are all more than welcome to come over! Bring your Mac Pros and some beer and we can upgrade them all! It will be like a LAN party from the 90's.


Count me in. o-[][]-o If I could ask one favor, I'm out of commission for the next two weeks (we're moving,) so if we could do this in mid or late April, that would be great.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 28, 2011)

chadseiter @ Mon Mar 28 said:


> if you need some video card recommendations, I can help with that too, as I have decked out the vid card on mine!



What did you do Video card wise?


----------



## midphase (Jul 1, 2011)

I wanted to bump and re-open this thread because I think I'm getting ready to go for a CPU swap on my aging Mac Pro 1,1.

I was mostly interested if anyone had any new information to bring to the table, or if people who had made the swap months ago were now running into issues or weird problems.

3ghz Xeons have come down in price to the $500/pair range which makes this that much more appealing. 

Anyway....if anyone has any thoughts to contribute please let me know before I dive head first into the scary part of the pool!


----------



## SvK (Jul 1, 2011)

"scary part of pool"

I like that!


----------



## midphase (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok...just dived in head first and purchased pair of X5365 Xeon 3ghz quad core chips on eBay....should be here by the end of the week.

If anyone is interested, I'll keep you all posted on the surgery goes and if it's worth it. 

Considering the fact that you can buy a 2ghz Mac Pro 1,1 for around $900 on eBay, and the dual 3ghz chips run about $500...it's possible to get an 8core 3ghz Mac Pro running for about $1500 which seems kinda cool to me...maybe I'm off my rockers?


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely keep us posted Kays. The only downside I can see is that machine will have older/slower/smaller cache, RAM and overall bandwidth... if it works though it should still be a pretty good deal!


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 5, 2011)

im guessing you saw this tutorial:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2079/1


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 5, 2011)

my bad, 


this one

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2079/3


----------



## midphase (Jul 5, 2011)

If someone wrote about CPU swaps on Mac Pro's online, I have read it! (I think).

Regarding the Cache...the Quad Core Xeons come with 8meg caches instead of 4 which should also help. 

There are definitely some downsides with the older architecture, however most Westmere chips run at a slower speed (2.4ghz) so I'm hoping that the 3ghz clock speed of the older chips will make up for some of the more dated bussing. 

For $500 am I getting the equivalent of a $3500 Mac Pro? Absolutely not...but I am hoping to inject a couple more years into this computer...or maybe just long enough until Thunderbolt takes off and then I can buy an iMac and call it a day!


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't argue with your logic Kays - hope it works out. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 8, 2011)

Assuming you're able to do the upgrade without frying your machine, seems like a much cheaper alternative to buying a new computer.


----------



## midphase (Jul 8, 2011)

For anyone interested, I'm planning on documenting my "surgery" on video and posting a comprehensive how-to on YouTube (assuming all goes well and I don't fry my computer).

Considering that it's just as easy to damage a computer by adding RAM or changing a hard drive, and people seem to do that pretty frequently...I think as long as I take all the necessary precautions (anti static gloves, plenty of light, a good working surface and lots of patience), I think I have a good shot at executing this correctly.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 8, 2011)

It would also make a great YouTube video if it blows up!


----------



## midphase (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint Nick...but the computer did not blow up (so far). Brain surgery went well, it really wasn't particularly difficult with the right tools and information.

Preliminary benchmarks show roughly a doubling of processing power...pretty impressive for a $500 investment and puts my Mac Pro somewhere between the brand new 4-core and 8-core Mac Pro's performance-wise.

I've videoed the entire procedure and I'm in the process of creating a YouTube how-to video...I'll post everyone on when it goes live.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 13, 2011)

I bought the processors (2 x X5355) but haven’t done the surgery yet. I’m looking forward to your videos! o-[][]-o


----------



## midphase (Jul 20, 2011)

Part 1 of my tutorial video is up on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/wmz7gPw31L0

Part 2 should be up by this week-end.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 23, 2011)

Very informative video! Thanks for taking the time to do it! o-[][]-o


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm much more interested in a video of Mike Greene changing his diaper.


----------



## midphase (Jul 23, 2011)

That's coming up next!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 23, 2011)

Great video, Kays.


----------

